# Английский язык

## Re_Boot

как дела друзья?

Я пытаюсь выучить английский язык, но это очень трудно для меня,Как я могу выучить английский язык легко?

Спасибо заранее  :Wink: 

----------

## TigerJr

В школе надо было учится, делать домашнее задания, случшать учителя и тогда вероятно ты бы не задавал такие вопросы.

----------

## bronzeboyvn

Let's read more and more English documentations and watch American movies!

It's helpful to improve your reading skill and communication skill.

----------

## seokane

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> В школе надо было учится, делать домашнее задания, случшать учителя и тогда вероятно ты бы не задавал такие вопросы.

 

Не все в школе учили англ.яз. Я, к примеру, в школе учил немецкий, так что пришлось переучиваться.

----------

## edorichev

Посмотри побольше фильмов на английском: очень помогает

----------

## TigerJr

 *seokane wrote:*   

>  *TigerJr wrote:*   В школе надо было учится, делать домашнее задания, случшать учителя и тогда вероятно ты бы не задавал такие вопросы. 
> 
> Не все в школе учили англ.яз. Я, к примеру, в школе учил немецкий, так что пришлось переучиваться.

 

Ну программу обучения тебе чтоли составить??? Но с другой стороны я не совсем уверен что ты на правильный форум обратился %)

1. Начни с изучения произношения, а именно Алфавит(пропеть!) по дифтонгам (это звуки такие, у них есть русские аналоги). 

2. Следующий этап - учить словарь наизусть (от этого будет зависеть твой словарный запас), в словаре в квадратных скобочках написанно првильное произношение (транскрипция)

  a. gentoo [ ˈdʒent u ] - Дженту

  б. penguin [ peŋgwɪn ]  - Пингвин

3. Грамматика, пунктуация

4. Временные формы, неправильные глаголы.

Сдавай экзамен а там посмотрим... =)

----------

## TigerJr

 *seokane wrote:*   

>  *TigerJr wrote:*   В школе надо было учится, делать домашнее задания, случшать учителя и тогда вероятно ты бы не задавал такие вопросы. 
> 
> Не все в школе учили англ.яз. Я, к примеру, в школе учил немецкий, так что пришлось переучиваться.

 

Сразу видно зарегистрировался чтобы сайт раскручивать! Тему бы удалить, топик не соответствует тематике форума. 

Может и мнеб этим занятся, раскрутить в поисковике свои ресурсы!?

----------

## Fredd_Wils0n

 *Re_Boot wrote:*   

> как дела друзья?
> 
> Я пытаюсь выучить английский язык, но это очень трудно для меня,Как я могу выучить английский язык легко?
> 
> Спасибо заранее 

 

Что бы начать учить, надо выучить основные правила чтения, всегда иметь под рукой переводчик в телефоне и советую подобрать какую нибудь тематику которая тебе крайне интересна и начать читать литературу на эту тему на английском, будь что угодно игры/кино/тексты любимых песен и т.д., главное это делать регулярно

----------

